
Crypto for the masses: Telegram’s ICO hot but controversial - jkuria
https://www.economist.com/news/business/21736188-encrypted-messaging-app-plans-initial-coin-offering-fund-grand-ambition-telegrams
======
kiliankoe
I wonder why people continue to refer to Telegram as an encrypted messenger.
It offers transport encryption, sure, but I'm not aware of any messenger that
doesn't (thank god). Telegram's actually end-to-end encrypted chats are not
used by default, rarely used by users (afaict), lock you to the platform that
initiated the chat and afaik are not even supported by all official clients
(maybe this no longer holds true?).

~~~
Giorgi
It has much to do with Telegrams intention to stand against demands from
Russian mafia-alike "government" ([https://www.rferl.org/a/russia-fines-
telegram-app-encryption...](https://www.rferl.org/a/russia-fines-telegram-app-
encryption-key/28797424.html)) and being one of the most used app in Iran
during unsuccessful riots, till finally banned and then un-banned after riots
were crushed.

------
signalfan411
I’d look into moxies coin over telegrams. If you want privacy and cryptography
done right you go to moxie. (Signal)

~~~
ktpsns
Do you refer to [https://www.gomoxie.com/](https://www.gomoxie.com/) ? Or
[https://signal.org/](https://signal.org/) ? I never heard of moxie, but
Signal lacks a web client, unfortunately.

~~~
arthurcolle
[http://www.mobilecoin.com](http://www.mobilecoin.com)

~~~
ktpsns
So he refered to a guy called "Moxie Marlinspike" and meant "Moxie's" instead
of "moxies".

------
thisisit
What is with the whole "crypto for the masses" thing in the title? There is no
such thing on the economist page.

~~~
lucozade
It's in red just above where it says "Telegram's ICO..."

